# Prince Albert in a Can, Aging?



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

This is not a joke. I tried Prince Albert tobacco (from the pouch) yesterday for the first time. Gotta say that I liked it. So I am considering buying a can to store.
I was wondering if any of you have smoked some Prince Albert in a can that has been un-opened for a good lenght of time. How was it? Did it age in a good way? Did it go bad? Did it remain the same?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I havn't smoked the Prince in years, in fact when I did it came in cans. This is no longer the case. Now it comes in plastic. Back then no one would have aged tobacco. You bought it as fresh as you could find and smoked it. I sort of doubt a burley with PG on it, burley is not known to age well, and they didn't use PG back then, would age at all and Plastic tubs are probably not good for aging.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I never smoked the old 'flat can' version, though they made great worm holders when empty!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I never smoked the old 'flat can' version, though they made great worm holders when empty!


Probably an upgrade.

Hey I'm just kidding so don't flame me!
Does Burley get better with time? I always heard it was best smoked fresh.:dunno:


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far. I'm not really wanting to age it; I just want to know how it will do stored in the new plastic tubs, if unopened.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Terrier said:


> This is not a joke. I tried Prince Albert tobacco (from the pouch) yesterday for the first time. Gotta say that I liked it. So I am considering buying a can to store.
> I was wondering if any of you have smoked some Prince Albert in a can that has been un-opened for a good lenght of time. How was it? Did it age in a good way? Did it go bad? Did it remain the same?


If you like an OTC blend they don't usually age great. Here is what I do with my Sugar Barrel.

1) I buy the 12 oz tub (I get mine from 4noggins SHAMELSS ENDORSEMENT: I buy them about 4 at a time for the best prices on the net, get free shipping, and I love the customer service)

2) I open the Tub (They come in shrink wrapped plastic.

3) I pack the tobacco into a Mason Jar. I pack it tight so it takes 2 Jars for one 12 oz tub of Sugar Barrel (PA also comes in a 12 oz tub I think). I use a Smart Saver Vacuum sealer for food with the mason jar attachment.

4) My storage cabinet an old Wardrobe that I put shelves in to hold tobacco. My oldest SB is now just around 9 months (I bought a decent amount and am smoking it daily), I plan to check some of the older jars at 1 year and so on.

5) I do not take out 100% of the air, I leave some in for aging. I don't know how well an OTC will age, but I will report back at the 1 year mark!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it would do O.K. depending on how many years you let it sit.

GL Pease:


> Aging
> 
> [edit] G.L. Pease on aging
> Q: Will all tobaccos improve with age?
> ...


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks gentlemen.


----------

